# Buttplate for Baker Gun and Forge



## herb (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi. I have an old Baker double barrel that needs a buttplate. It would take the early style with the initials BG&F intertwined in a circle. I have bought a later one with the name BAKER across it and it is too small. I have checked the repro companies and I can't find one. Can anyone help?


----------

